# Acrylic cutting services Toronto



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where to have acrylic sheets cut in Toronto? I tried plasticworld and emplastics and they both only provide cutting services if the acrylic is purchased from them.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

isnt it possible to cut them with a saw blade?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Kimchi24 said:


> isnt it possible to cut them with a saw blade?


You can cut them with a blade that has a tooth count of 80 or more. You can do it with a blade with a lesser tooth count but you risk chipping and melting. There are blades specific to acrylics but a regular melamine blade will be fine


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact this forum member (J_T)!
He can do anything with acrylic

http://jtcustomacrylics.com/


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks @CamH and @Bullet. Will look up these options 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Acrylic can be scored and snapped, much like glass.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

BillD said:


> Acrylic can be scored and snapped, much like glass.


I believe that only works for thinner sheets? Mine are about 1cm thick.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used that method of cutting 1/4" thick acrylic. I have also seen dozens of pieces cut on a table saw. The edge is a little rough but easily smoothed.


----------

